

Adventures in Document Thumbnailing - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/bcoe/Adventures-in-Document-Thumbnailing

======
BenjaminCoe
A post going over the document thumbnailing approach we use at Attachments.me.
Included is an example Python library which creates thumbnails for several
common document formats.

